# NEC 2011 Is it necessary to use ARC Fault breaker on lighting?



## hevnbnd (Sep 7, 2009)

Have a project that I am bidding that is using Panelized Lighting. So all of the lighting will have its own breakers. Are arc fault breakers required on any of the lighting loads?

According to 210.12 it looks like all require ARC except bathrooms, Utility Rooms and Kitchens...

*210.12 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection.

(A) Dwelling Units. *All 120-volt, single phase, 15- and
20-ampere branch circuits supplying outlets installed in
dwelling unit family rooms, dining rooms, living rooms,
parlors, libraries, dens, bedrooms, sunrooms, recreation
rooms, closets, hallways, or similar rooms or areas shall
be protected by a listed arc-fault circuit interrupter,
combination-type, installed to provide protection of the
branch circuit.

_Exception No. 1: If RMC, IMC, EMT, Type MC, or steel
armored Type AC cables meeting the requirements of
250.118 and metal outlet and junction boxes are installed
for the portion of the branch circuit between the branchcircuit
overcurrent device and the first outlet, it shall be
permitted to install an outlet branch-circuit type AFCI at
the first outlet to provide protection for the remaining portion
of the branch circuit.

Exception No. 2: Where a listed metal or nonmetallic conduit
or tubing is encased in not less than 50 mm (2 in.) of
concrete for the portion of the branch circuit between the
branch-circuit overcurrent device and the first outlet, it
shall be permitted to install an outlet branch-circuit type
AFCI at the first outlet to provide protection for the remaining
portion of the branch circuit.

Exception No. 3: Where an individual branch circuit to a
fire alarm system installed in accordance with 760.41(B) or
760.121(B) is installed in RMC, IMC, EMT, or steelsheathed
cable, Type AC or Type MC, meeting the requirements
of 250.118, with metal outlet and junction boxes,
AFCI protection shall be permitted to be omitted._

*(B) Branch Circuit Extensions or Modifications — Dwelling
Units.* In any of the areas specified in 210.12(A), where
branch-circuit wiring is modified, replaced, or extended, the
branch circuit shall be protected by one of the following:

(1) A listed combination-type AFCI located at the origin of
the branch circuit

(2) A listed outlet branch-circuit type AFCI located at the
first receptacle outlet of the existing branch circuit


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

What code cycle are you under now?

Roger


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It depends on where the lighting is located.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

hevnbnd said:


> ...Are arc fault breakers required on any of the lighting loads? ...


Please read the definition of "outlet" in Article 100.


----------



## hevnbnd (Sep 7, 2009)

We are under 2011 Code we won't adopt 2014 code till June or July.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

The AFCI protection is required for "Outlets" (see definition below) in the locations that you listed in your first post.

*Outlet.* A point on the wiring system at which current is
taken to supply utilization equipment.

Pete


----------



## hevnbnd (Sep 7, 2009)

K. Just wanted to verify. Not real familiar with Panelized Lighting.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*Utilization Equipment.* Equipment that utilizes electric
energy for electronic, electromechanical, chemical, heating,
lighting, or similar purposes.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pete m. said:


> The AFCI protection is required for "Outlets" (see definition below) in the locations that you listed in your first post.
> 
> *Outlet.* A point on the wiring system at which current is
> taken to supply utilization equipment.
> ...


Also...
Art. 100

Lighting Outlet. An outlet intended for the direct connection of a lampholder or luminaire.

An outlet is much more than a receptacle: light, recep, smoke, etc. it's scary, electric baseboard heat would be in that category


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Mshow1323 said:


> Also...
> Art. 100
> 
> Lighting Outlet. An outlet intended for the direct connection of a lampholder or luminaire.
> ...


You bring up a good point for discussion with that post.

This is a general question... How many of the contractors here have had an inspector "require" that an actual "light" be installed prior to acceptance of the job?

Pete


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pete m. said:


> You bring up a good point for discussion with that post.
> 
> This is a general question... How many of the contractors here have had an inspector "require" that an actual "light" be installed prior to acceptance of the job?
> 
> Pete


Hopefully none, because we are only required to supply a lighting outlet, not the light itself. :thumbsup:

That discussion coincides with my tread from last week switching locations


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Pete m. said:


> You bring up a good point for discussion with that post.
> 
> This is a general question... How many of the contractors here have had an inspector "require" that an actual "light" be installed prior to acceptance of the job?
> 
> Pete


It pisses them off because they don't like to climb ladders. :whistling2:

So I couldn't say they didn't "require a light" be installed...
...but I was "required" to climb a ladder to plug up something to the ungrounded and grounded conductors so the poor old guy could flip the switch. :laughing:

Nowadays I just carry those pigtail lampholders and leave them hanging if the homeowner hasn't picked out fixtures. 

Some customers can be such a pain in the  picking out and changing their minds on fixtures that now I state right up front that my bid does not include hanging any customer supplied fixtures at the end. If they want me to hang their chandeliers and funky deco hand-bent track lights its going to be by the hour or find somebody else.


----------

